# Spiele-Account beklaut. Alles weg !



## MrMorse (27. Juli 2008)

Vorab: Ich habe jetzt einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht, weil diesen hier vielleicht nicht jeder liest...

Also
Ein Familienangehöriger spielt seit ca. 1 Jahr Guildwars (alle Ausprägungen).
Er hat dort viele Dinge gesammelt und schon ein beachtliches Item-Equipment erspielt.

Aber:
Am 25.7.2008 zwischen 13.00h und 17.00h muss etwas passiert sein.
Um 17.00h hat er GW gestartet, sich angemeldet und was ist?

Alle Charaktere und erspielte Items WEG 

Ist so etwas euch auch schonmal passiert?
Habt ihr Ideen, wie man jetzt handeln sollte?
Kann man da überhaupt etwas tun?


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Juli 2008)

Dir kann einzig und alleine der Gw-Support helfen. Mach dir aber nicht zuviele Hoffnungen...

Zudem: Passwort ändern!


----------



## TheSomberlain (27. Juli 2008)

Muss mich aurionkratos anschliessen!

Bis auf den Support kann dir eigentlich keiner helfen, und der hilft wenig (Wurde ja schon im anderen Fredd gesagt).

Mir selbst ist es nie passiert, aber man hat auffm Wartower oft genug die Posts von Leuten gelesen, die gehackt wurden.


----------



## MrMorse (27. Juli 2008)

Ja, Hoffnung habe ich keine.

E-mail-Adresse und Passwort ändern wir, wenn wir eine Antwort vom Betreiber haben.


----------



## phoenix86 (27. Juli 2008)

Ich lass meine PWs für irgendwelche kostspieligen Sachen testen, 
zB hier: Passwortcheck
und hier ist noch ein kleines Konsens für sichere Passwörter:
Sichere Passwörter 
ich weiß das es dir jetzt im nachhinein nix mehr bringt aber sei froh das so ein Spielaccount "nur"
einen Zeitwert hat und nicht teuer ist! Bei eBay sähe die Sache schon anders aus!


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Juli 2008)

Hm, da kann man eigentlich nicht viel tun außer halt eine Petition an den Hersteller des spiels stellen, die können ggf. die Charaktere verfolgen, falls sie transferiert wurden, oder wiederherstellen, falls sie gelöscht wurden.
Bei den Items können sie evtl. auch was machen. Hämngt halt von deren Datenbank ab und wie flexibel die da sind.

Mir selber ist dergleichen noch nicht passiert, aber CCP warnt bei EVE Online auch immer vor bösen Buben, besonders beliebt sind anscheinend Trojaner und Keylogger in irgendwelchen zwielichten Game-Tools (Cheat-Tools), und auch die Gold-Farmer illegale und Ingame-Währung-Verkäufer sind mittlerweile in der Regel organisierte Banden, die das Zeug, welches sie verkaufen, aus gehackten Accounts beziehen. Das wird ja bei allen spielen immer mehr zum Problem...

Falls also irgendwelche Third-Party tools im Einsatz waren in eurem Fall, und da ein Trojaner dabei war, kann es sein, dass der Hersteller des spiels sich querstellt, weil der Einsatz solcher Programm oder das Kaufen von Ingame-Währung eigentlich bei allen Spielen gegen die EULA verstößt und zur Accountlöschung führt.

IIRC wurde bei einem EVE-corpmate von mir mal ohne dessen Schuld sein Account gehackt, nach kurzer Recherche seitens CCP bekam er afaik sein Zeug zurück und der Täter bekam seine Strafe.


----------



## MrMorse (27. Juli 2008)

Danke phoenix und Adrenalize.

Das mit dem PW-Check probiere ich mal aus...

Des weiteren habe ich mit allen Mitteln auf Malware untersucht (AdAware, Spybot, Stinger, Avira, Norton AntiVir, Blacklight)

Cheats hat mein Spross nicht runter geladen. Jedenfalls nicht wissentlich.

Ich habe den ProcessExplorer und ZoneAlarm mal drauf gemacht, um mitzubekommen, wer da nach draussen telefonieren will.

Im Zweifelsfall wird ein Image drauf gespielt...

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## endgegner (27. Juli 2008)

Das kommt bei css auch öfters vor da sollen welche mit spielen die sich nur andere acc. hacken wollen
habe ich so gehört


----------



## alkirk (27. Juli 2008)

Ein Schreiben an die Admins kannst dir sparen, die machen da eigentlich überhaupt nix. Sie sind zwar immer bemüht so etwas zu verhindern, aber dies ist fast unmöglich. 

Was dein Account angeht. Einfach ein Bild machen, wo der Regcode zu erkennen ist. Die Lage beschreiben und drum bitten das der Account wieder auf eine deiner Email Adressen geschaltet wird. Wenns geht auch den Kaufbeleg kopieren. 

Aber wie gesagt die Sachen bekommst nicht wieder, auch die Chars nicht.


----------



## ~Henry~ (28. Juli 2008)

Wie meine Vorposter schon gesagt haben - Anet wird dir KEINE Chars & Sachen wiederherstellen da dazu imo ein komplettes Serverrollback notwendig wäre (gabs imo auch nur 2x) 

Zum Poster unter mir: Für so etwas musst du die Gamecards also die, auf denen der Key steht Fotografieren und die dem Support schicken.


----------



## Alex2201 (28. Juli 2008)

also wenn dein acc gehäckt worden ist bzw du auf ihrend einer seite warst wo du deine acc-daten hast eingeben müßen bist du selber schuld.

zum suport kann ich dir nur eins sagen deine Sachen werden nicht mehr Hergestellt (was weg sit ist weg)

Was bleibt dann nun übrig ??
= du kansnt deine Acc daten ändern wenn du zugriff auf deinen Master acc hast dort kannst du dann Email und PW von deinem Acc ändern.

Das gleiche wird dir der Suport auch sagen und darauf 1-2 wochen warten würde ich nicht, wie gesagt was weg ist, ist weg

und glaub mir ich spiel Guild Wars seit 3 jahren und mir ist das am anfang auch passiert.

noch ein Kleiner tip wenn du deine daten geändert hast schreib sie dir auf und wechesl jeden Monat dein PW (zursicherheit) und sobald du auch ihrend einer seite deine acc daten eingeben mußt, seit dir im Klaren auf keiner seite nicht mal auf der von de.guildwars.com must du deine daten eingeben nur in deinem acc. ok?!? also ich wünsch dir noch viel spaß im GW universum


----------

